# Urgent Help on 1 week old pup!!!



## penn

One of my one week old puppy who has not even opened his eyes has a swollen stomach like a round ball since this afternoon. He looks healthy but the stomach is very tight than the other pups which is very abnormal. I am taking the pup to the vet tommorrow morning but any idea what could it be... I am so worried for the poor little thing. I tried to rub his tummy to ease the motion but no result. I hope he recovers. Your suggestions will be helpful.


----------



## archiebaby

have you seen him toilet?


----------



## Devil-Dogz

I was about to say the same, try stimulating him with warm water and cotton wool, gently rubbing tummy, and bum area.

- I wouldnt worry that a one week old pup, hasnt opened its eyes.


----------



## reddogs

I was going to say that - try wiping his bits (I am sure there is info on here somewhere) and get him to go to the toilet 

good luck


----------



## penn

I didn't see him going potty. We are trying to see him do it and no luck. I tried rubbing the stomach, back area. But I didn't try with warm water, Let me do that... Thanks.


----------



## Devil-Dogz

penn said:


> I didn't see him going potty. We are trying to see him do it and no luck. I tried rubbing the stomach, back area. But I didn't try with warm water, Let me do that... Thanks.


Good luck!


----------



## Jess2308

Try to stimulate him to go to the toilet first, but he may also need winding. With Evie my pup I had to handraise she needed wwinding after each feeding as she was unable to pass the wind herself and would get a hard, swollen belly. The way I found most successful was to hold her in the palm of my hand, belly down holding her firmly so she didnt move too much. I held her upright so she was facing towards the ceiling then with two fingers either side of her spine, rub her back rigourously but gently. This always got her to pass the wind and made her belly softer and more comfortable for her.


----------



## archiebaby

i should imagine he has an impaction if you keep trying and make him poo it should sort the problem


----------



## penn

Jess2308 said:


> Try to stimulate him to go to the toilet first, but he may also need winding. With Evie my pup I had to handraise she needed wwinding after each feeding as she was unable to pass the wind herself and would get a hard, swollen belly. The way I found most successful was to hold her in the palm of my hand, belly down holding her firmly so she didnt move too much. I held her upright so she was facing towards the ceiling then with two fingers either side of her spine, rub her back rigourously but gently. This always got her to pass the wind and made her belly softer and more comfortable for her.


I tried this method and I think twice she passed wind, a little bit I think. But still she has big round stomach. I phoned the vet yesterday and he told me to try putting some gel or vaseline on her bum and try rubbing her stomach and bum area. And he also asked me to try put some gel inside her bum hole. I have no idea how to do that. It's a bit scary to hear his advise.

The other vet I know is far from me and I can go only on Saturday. So I'm not sure what to do now. Should I call the first vet home?

The pup is looking so calm and confortable and he sleeps in my hands while rubbing and acts very normally.


----------



## penn

archiebaby said:


> i should imagine he has an impaction if you keep trying and make him poo it should sort the problem


I'm trying my best to make him poo. But I'm not seeing it. I'm not sure if she is doing in my absence.

We stimulated other 2 pups and both of them poo-ed within a minute :laugh:. But this one doesn't want to.

Again I noticed he's the first one to run and drink milk when the mother arrives. He looks very active and hungry. So I guess it must me gas (wind).


----------



## Guest

Don't know what I 'm talkingabout, but know crazycrest of Devildogs may help, or Tanya if shes around or loads of others evn - but is his bumhole connected if you know what I mean?
Hope everything goes well and the the little chap is alright


----------



## penn

DoubleTrouble said:


> but is his bumhole connected if you know what I mean?


:sad: No I didn't get what you mean. :sad:


----------



## Ditsy42

Could this be a hernia if not wind or being impacted, just a thought?


----------



## penn

Ditsy42 said:


> Could this be a hernia if not wind or being impacted, just a thought?


Can hernia be so big? Now since you mentioned that, I've noticed a tiny umbilical hernia looking bump on her belly button. it's worrying me more now :nonod: :nonod: :nonod:


----------



## xoxkaykxox

The little bump is an umbilical hernia nothing to worry about it will go a few of mine have them its probably because mum pulled at the cord abit much while biting it x


----------



## colliemerles

_fingers crossed the puppy goes to the toilet soon and its tummy goes down, _


----------



## Ditsy42

Inguinal, Umbilical and Diaphragmatic Hernias in Dogs have a look and read on here about hernias


----------



## vizzy24

Can you take a pic of the pups stomach and put it on here


----------



## Devil-Dogz

a one week old puppy running?  You also say he, her, him and she! Is this two puppies or just one?

I think it would be best to take the pup to the vets, no one here can help until we know whats causing it.
when Dt asked about the bum, I guess she means is there actually a hole for poo to pass through.


----------



## noushka05

you said in your 1st post you were taking the pupto the vet this morning...why havent you??


----------



## penn

vizzy24 said:


> Can you take a pic of the pups stomach and put it on here


Thanks. Not sure if the picture will do justice as it's taken from my cell phone camera. I've attached it...


----------



## noushka05

penn said:


> Thanks. Not sure if the picture will do justice as it's taken from my cell phone camera. I've attached it...


poor baby why havent you got it to the vets like you said????


----------



## penn

noushka05 said:


> you said in your 1st post you were taking the pupto the vet this morning...why havent you??


Please note that I don't live in UK. And note the time difference. I'm taking him today to the vet. Waiting for them to open....


----------



## noushka05

penn said:


> Please note that I don't live in UK. And note the time difference. I'm taking him today to the vet. Waiting for them to open....


well thank goodness for that...i really hope he'll be alright.


----------



## penn

noushka05 said:


> poor baby why havent you got it to the vets like you said????


They will open in the morning for few hour. But the consultancy will start only at 4pm. Will keep you posted. Thanks.


----------



## angel a

I have only just caught up with this post, this looks and sounds similar to a kitten I once bred. The kitten was only 4 days old, and he had the same symptoms. Rushed to the vets, where they scanned and found his bladder was full to bursting. Anyway long story short I had to take him to the main hospital as I use a branch. The vet was quite shocked when I arrived as she had misheard and thought the kitten was 4 weeks old lol. As the kitten was so tiny they were unable to catheterize, so I had 3 options, pts; refer to a specialist; or put a needle into the bladder wall and drain off that way which was a risky procedure on such a tiny little kitten, and I was told it would either work or the kitten would die. I told them to try and drain and I sat and prayed. Thankfully the vet was very skilled and saved this little kittens life. It never happened again, and no one is really sure why it happened in the first place.


----------



## penn

angel a said:


> I have only just caught up with this post, this looks and sounds similar to a kitten I once bred. The kitten was only 4 days old, and he had the same symptoms. Rushed to the vets, where they scanned and found his bladder was full to bursting. Anyway long story short I had to take him to the main hospital as I use a branch. The vet was quite shocked when I arrived as she had misheard and thought the kitten was 4 weeks old lol. As the kitten was so tiny they were unable to catheterize, so I had 3 options, pts; refer to a specialist; or put a needle into the bladder wall and drain off that way which was a risky procedure on such a tiny little kitten, and I was told it would either work or the kitten would die. I told them to try and drain and I sat and prayed. Thankfully the vet was very skilled and saved this little kittens life. It never happened again, and no one is really sure why it happened in the first place.


Glad to hear your story. And thanks for saving the kitten.


----------



## penn

I took my pup to the vet yesterday, wrapped in a blanket. The vet checked him and said it seems like it's gas in his stomach. First he took the temperature of the pup and said it's very high 40C. That scared me. Then he used the thermometer to insert into his bump-hole way in side. I could see 3/4 of the thermometer was inside the poor pup and the pup was screaming (eyes still closed). Then he wobbled a bit and said there is nothing stuck and it should be gas. Then he tried to press the stomach hard with both the hands for few minutes. But no luck. So he injected an anti-deflate injection, which will bring the temperature down too, he said. As soon as he pricked the needle in, the pup executed a big, long fart for long 4 seconds :yikes:. It was so smelly. But the doctor said it's a good sign and nothing to worry. Keep pressing his stomach if she's still swollen, or you could come back tomorrow for the same injection.

After that we felt the pups stomach as so so soft like other pups. She slept the night and early morning I took him to check the temperature. She wouldn't even allow me. The pup was screaming and howling as soon as I try to stick in the thermometer. So I managed to check under his thighs and the scale showed me 37.2. Within few minutes he pooed and it was that same smell.

My question is should I worry about that smelly poo? Why was the pup screaming when I try to stick in the thermometer in the bump? Could there be any infection?

I'm attaching the picture of pup just after he did poo this morning. His stomach is soft now.


----------



## cloverfan

Am so pleased to hear your puppy is feeling more comfortable


----------



## Jess2308

Cant answer your questions, you'd be best speaking to the vet about those. But I would very strongly suggest that you wind him after each feeding if he is struggling to pass gas himself, this is what I had with Evie and it is incredibly uncomfortable with the puppy. Winding after eat feed until he is able to do it himself will keep him much more comfortable


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Aww what a beautifull looking puppy. Not sure on why his bum was sore, cud of been the vet was a touch rough putting it in????? I dont know just a guess. Glad puppy is doing well now though xxxx


----------

